# What Is Your Favorite Ideal Age For A Dog?



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

My ideal age 4 years old. They know their limits. They have manners. They are trained hopefully. They mellow out a bit but are still young enough "rumble" all day.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Five. Mature, experienced, wise. (And still young enough)


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

That five was for a gsd. It would be a ten for a jrt . Super little tuff guy turns into dapper gent about town. Can't beat it!


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

maggie fraser said:


> That five was for a gsd. It would be a ten for a jrt . Super little tuff guy turns into dapper gent about town. Can't beat it!


JRT's don't count as real dogs, do they?


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> JRT's don't count as real dogs, do they?


 
Define dog....and make it good!


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

maggie fraser said:


> .... It would be a ten for a jrt . Super little tuff guy turns into dapper gent about town. Can't beat it!


Like this? (JRT, Border, same idea.)











Took a lot more than ten years for this dapperness. :lol:


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Like this? (JRT, Border, same idea.)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YES! They don't all make dapper now do they ?


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Border Terrier:

"A workmanlike little fellow in a plain brown suit."

(Also crazy lil bassid, as Bob so accurately puts it.)


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Lee probably has no conception what we're talking about :roll: :smile:


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> JRT's don't count as real dogs, do they?





maggie fraser said:


> Lee probably has no conception what we're talking about :roll: :smile:


Never met one, huh?

:lol:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3A2ZV_C0BRM



(courtesy of Tim Martens)


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Not to mention http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rTN5kTkdvME


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Never met one, huh?
> 
> :lol:
> 
> ...


Thankyou Connie, some folks just don't get out much !


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Lee, you reading this ?? Never considered gettin' yourself a proper dog before ??


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

maggie fraser said:


> Lee, you reading this ?? Never considered gettin' yourself a proper dog before ??


Just look at the pictures...... they are just oversized RATS!

OR should I say MEDIUM SIZE RATS!


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

Ankle biters they may be, but if they get hold of your achilles tendon, you're going to walk funny for the rest of your life. I keep meaning to get a little dog, (they're little when I get them), but I keep ending up with big ones.

Three seems to be the magic age for me, when they seem to have grown a brain, but still have a ton of potential for whatever you want to try. That said, I'm kinda enjoying my Mal at 7, still crazy, but with a little bit of mellow added in.


----------



## Sara Waters (Oct 23, 2010)

2 1/2 to 3. I love it when things start to come together at that age while still having all that youthful potential. My BC is just over 2 1/2 and suddenly we are making a stack of headway.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

I think around 1 year old is one of my favorite ages. They're still goofy and gawky but getting big, just old enough to really start to do something with, so much fun. Plus at that age they have all the promise and enthusiasm of tomorrows.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Prime is 2-7 for a GSD. Forever with the terriers! Some never grow up. My last one (JRT) started to mellow at about 13-14. He was blind in one eye, gimpy and nasty till the end! Loved him!
The terrier affectionados will keep it our own little secret about how great the crazy little bassids are....if you can handle it. :twisted: 
You folks think your Malis are nuckin futs?! HAH! Not even close! :lol: 
I've had half a dozen different terrier breeds and having another is definitely on my bucket list! Probably another Border.


----------



## vicki dickey (Jul 5, 2011)

From puppies to senior dogs I can find something lovable or memorable at every age but in aussies I would say 2 years old is when they can almost carry on a conversation with you. All the training comes together and you are suddenly a team. In the house they know manners and boundaries and have all the play of a puppy when its time to catch a frisbee or ball.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

I prefer 18 months to two years. Perfect age for training.

DFrost


----------



## Joy McRoy (Apr 12, 2012)

My German Shepherd PPD is now 14 months and at times he acts so mature, and so disciplined, then at others he is sooooo puppy! So 14 months is NOT the ideal age. Did someone say 2 years old...I may can last that long!

Though my 8 year old German Shepherd female just now seems to be mellowing out...I think the 14 month old is just wearing her out though.

So I guess it depends on the dog.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

My pup is 5.5 months. Goofy and annoying, but her teeth are not set, so no bitework or tugging to give her something more to do. My male is 5 years, which is a very nice age for a Mal. Still youthful, but not as kamikaze. My female is 7, which is perfect as she's getting a bit more mellow, but still loves to herd and loves to hike.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

I like them at 6-8 weeks. They know me within a few seconds - it's fascinating!! I eventually get to know them properly when they are about 12 months and wonder why it took me so long.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Gillian Schuler said:


> I like them at 6-8 weeks. They know me within a few seconds - it's fascinating!! I eventually get to know them properly when they are about 12 months and wonder why it took me so long.


I have to admit that nothing much beats a puppy. I love seeing the lights go on when they learn.


----------



## Jeff Wright (Mar 10, 2011)

Russells about 8-10 years. The males finallly start to evolve out a being little thugs...\\/


----------

